# Good online store



## Oldendays (May 19, 2018)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a good online store which sells Massoth stuff?

I am after a few Dimax feedback modules.

Thanks


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been happy with RLD Hobbies: http://rldhobbies.com/
And
http://www.reindeerpass.com/search.aspx?find=massoth


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have very little Massoth left. Was very disappointed when we lost our support in the US.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes too bad when Klaus retired.

Here is a dealer I often use for my Massoth gear--up here in Canada:

http://www.ultimatetrains.com/

Best to call and talk to Tony.


----------



## LGB333$$$$ (Oct 11, 2017)

Oldendays said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone recommend a good online store which sells Massoth stuff?
> 
> ...


I'd highly recommend www.AllAboutLGB.com that's operated by Mohammed & Wendy BenDebba in Baltimore MD. I visited his shop three years ago and he demonstrated DCC operations on his indoor layout and I've been hooked ever since. I've bought several Massoth power/sound decoders and Massoth accessories from him. He's an authorized USA Massoth Dealer and very reponsive, timely order processing, and helpful on technical advice unlike some other online large scale dealers. The prices on his Website are discounted from the USA MSRP. Yesterday, for example, I ordered a decoder and other small items and they arrived today by USPS Priority Mail. His email: [email protected] or [email protected].


----------



## Oldendays (May 19, 2018)

Many thanks guys.

There is no response to emails sent to the the Allabout LGB addresses. I am guessing they have either closed or don't ship to overseas.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

http://www.shourtline.swl4.com/products.html


----------

